# Do I need new rims for bigger tires?



## happychrissy (Oct 15, 2021)

I have a 2019 X3 Xline, non m-sport that came with standard 18' Goodyear run flats. I want to switch them out for the 19" runflat with either Bridgestone, Micheline or Pirellis but my question is do I need to buy new rims or can I use the rims that came with the car? I can't seem to find anything on this thread about it.

Thanks!


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, you need larger wheels if you want tires designed for 19" wheels. Why not just buy tires made to fit your 18" wheels? Unless you want new rims too? 🤔


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

happychrissy said:


> I have a 2019 X3 Xline, non m-sport that came with standard 18' Goodyear run flats. I want to switch them out for the 19" runflat with either Bridgestone, Micheline or Pirellis but my question is do I need to buy new rims or can I use the rims that came with the car? I can't seem to find anything on this thread about it.
> 
> Thanks!


LOLwut??

Yeah, you're going to need to swap to 19" rims to run 19" tyres. 

You're correct - you appear to be the first to ask and there are no threads on this topic. Thanks for filling this gap.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

unless you wanna stretch them tires EUROSTYLE yes 19" rims 19" tires


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I dont know why they cant just use spacers......


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

happychrissy said:


> I have a 2019 X3 Xline, non m-sport that came with standard 18' Goodyear run flats. I want to switch them out for the 19" runflat with either Bridgestone, Micheline or Pirellis but my question is do I need to buy new rims or can I use the rims that came with the car? I can't seem to find anything on this thread about it.
> 
> Thanks!


The reason you cant find anything on this is because your question is like "can I play baseball but use a football instead of the baseball? Ive searched, but nobody has discussed this"

Take a moment and think about the physical reality of the parts, pieces and items you are discussing/contemplating. (Step away from the screen, so to speak)...once you envision placing a tire with a 19" 'hole' onto a rim that is only 18", you will realize that that one half in 'opening' all the way around, will be an issue.


----------



## DonOliver (Oct 17, 2021)

ard said:


> The reason you cant find anything on this is because your question is like "can I play baseball but use a football instead of the baseball? Ive searched, but nobody has discussed this"
> 
> Take a moment and think about the physical reality of the parts, pieces and items you are discussing/contemplating. (Step away from the screen, so to speak)...once you envision placing a tire with a 19" 'hole' onto a rim that is only 18", you will realize that that one half in 'opening' all the way around, will be an issue.


Does anyone have 21” wheels on their X3?


----------



## happychrissy (Oct 15, 2021)

ard said:


> The reason you cant find anything on this is because your question is like "can I play baseball but use a football instead of the baseball? Ive searched, but nobody has discussed this"
> 
> Take a moment and think about the physical reality of the parts, pieces and items you are discussing/contemplating. (Step away from the screen, so to speak)...once you envision placing a tire with a 19" 'hole' onto a rim that is only 18", you will realize that that one half in 'opening' all the way around, will be an issue.


thanks for putting it that way. that make sense. I had no idea that was why I came to the boards..


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

jaye944 said:


> unless you wanna stretch them tires EUROSTYLE.....


What does this mean?

No where in the world would a 19" tire fit on an 18" wheel....is there something that Europe has that the America's don't that make my statement false? Complete your humor by posting a picture of a Eurostyle stretch....

[Edit] I hope this attempt of humor was referring to the "width" and not the "diameter"......


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

DOH sorry, my bad, forgetting width not diameter



M_Bimmer said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> No where in the world would a 19" tire fit on an 18" wheel....is there something that Europe has that the America's don't that make my statement false? Complete your humor by posting a picture of a Eurostyle stretch....
> 
> [Edit] I hope this attempt of humor was referring to the "width" and not the "diameter"......


----------



## Red Ruby (Sep 1, 2021)

When I was a young kid about 10 or so I had a 27 in bike. Long time ago. Got some new tires for it and worked and worked to mount those things. Finally figured out why so hard to do. They were 26 in. Tires. I’m old now so I can talk about it now


----------

